# risk based inspection



## elzaim111 (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يا جماعة احنا طلبة بنحضر مشروع تخرج عن risk based inspection 
يا ريت اللي يقدر يفيدنا باي حاجة او بيانات او معلومات او اي شركة ممكن تساعدنا في الموضوع ده يكون جزاه الله كل خير 
و الموضوع ده مهم جدا جدا و مطبق في معظم دول الخليج و تطبيقه في مصر ممكن يعمل نقلة في قطاع البترول يا ريت اللي يقدر يفيدنا بحاجة ميترددش و اللي عايز يعرف اكتر عن الموضوع ممكن يراسلني او يكلمني و انا ابعت له فايل تعريفي بكل شئ و يشوف ممكن يساعدنا بايه 
مستنيين كل خبراء الصيانة يقفوا معانا في الموضوع ده 
و شكرا جزيلا لكم 
يا ريت اللي يقدر يساعد يضيف رد او يتصل بيا 0124345129 و اكون شاكر جدا جدا 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## moh_farouq (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شوف اللينك ده و ربنا يوفقك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201168.html


----------

